# Is anyone unhappy with Sally Hansen Gel Nail Kit?



## kat621 (Apr 28, 2013)

I just bought the starter kit ($79.00) at Ulta. I had to take it back today because it was absolutely awful! I followed the directions to a tee, and by 2 hours later, it chipped, started to peel off, plus it was a b$*#@ to take off and the top coat make my nails feeling gross. I would love to try another type of DYI gel manicure, but pretty hesitant to do so.


----------



## AmandaM (Apr 28, 2013)

I was excited about these kits too until my sister told me not to waste my money on it and that if I really wanted a Gel Nail at home kit to go with the Shellac from the start... She has had her's for a couple years and my niece who is finishing up her 2nd year of college was wanting one of her own to take back to school with her so my sister got her this... My niece told her it was horrible and my sister made her bring it for her to use it and she said after trying one application she threw it in the trash ... She said almost as soon as she got the application of polish done she had lifting and peeling... And I know that they both are experienced enough with the Shellac that they knew the proper application... So if I would be to try it I think I would just pay the extra money and get the Shellac kit...


----------



## Monika1 (May 25, 2014)

Huh. I know this post is ages old, but I just came across it. I'm actually wearing the red (and top and base gel coats) from the Sally Hansen kit right now, and I regularly use the light for my Gelish applications as well. I have had a very positive experience with the kit.


----------



## Esthylove (May 26, 2014)

I love Gelish, it's easy to do at home too. I also have the Nova nail lamp which cures in 30 seconds for me. I haven't tried that brand but I will be making a mental note!


----------

